# Transformatori >  Kur dabūt ??

## Osvalds007

Kur varētu dabūt rindu trafu : _BSC29_-_5562 No Lg teļļuka RT29FA3IPX   ????_

----------


## AndrisZ

*
HR80139
*http://www.g777.ru/kod/39573

----------


## Osvalds007

ATKAL PROBLĒMA RINDU TRAFS NO Sony  8-598-871-11  ??  Orģināls  vai analogs. Kur meklēt ?

----------

